# Vintage Bicycle Show and Swap Charlotte NC, May 18th



## DuncanM (Apr 30, 2013)

Introducing the 2nd Vintage Bicycle Show and Swap.
Held in conjunction with the 10th annual Charlotte Transporter Show at Hodges Family Farm, May 18 2013, in Charlotte North Carolina, from 8 am to 2 pm.
The Hodges Family Farm is located at 3900 Rocky River Rd, Charlotte NC, 28215.

Admission is free.
Swap spots for bikes and related items will be $5 for a 10x10 space.

Hodges will have a concession stand during the event.

Please no loud music, burnouts or other disrespectful behavior on the farm property. Hodges Farm asks that you leave your dogs at home for this event.

For further questions, please PM me.
More info to come.

Link to the Charlotte Transporter Show is below.
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewto ... sc&start=0


----------



## DuncanM (May 16, 2013)

Just 2 days away! Come out and enjoy some vintage bikes and vintage Volkswagens!


----------



## richtrix (May 17, 2013)

Good luck Duncan....Hoping you have a good showing!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2013)

Just curious what the turn out for this one was? Pics? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (May 28, 2013)

Did anyone go to this show? Its a possibility for me but I just want to make sure its worth the 6 hour round trip ride. V/r Shawn


----------

